# Two questions



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wondering raw feeders. Do any of you ever combine or mix raw foods? For example many dog foods exhibit lamb meal w/ fish meal. Or, chicken meal w/ pork meal. Does anyone on here, that feeds raw combine? If so, what are your results? If not, what are the dangers? The only thing I've done as far as mixing goes is green tripe w/ whatever muscle and/or organ meats I happen to be feeding at the time. I'm curious if anyone does this and how well their dog(s) do.

I took my dog to the vet today for a parasite screen. She's had lyme in the past. One vet told me she will always test positive for parasite screens because of the Lyme. They only want to be sure her "levels" are not too high or they will have to treat her and it cause some other issues. Another vet told me that this was not true. That it could be treated and eliminated and the dog will not test positive. Is it true that treatment can eliminate the disease and it be undetectable? Curious. 

If there is already a thread in existence for both questions, please provide the link. Thanx.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> Just wondering raw feeders. Do any of you ever combine or mix raw foods? For example many dog foods exhibit lamb meal w/ fish meal. Or, chicken meal w/ pork meal. Does anyone on here, that feeds raw combine? If so, what are your results? If not, what are the dangers? The only thing I've done as far as mixing goes is green tripe w/ whatever muscle and/or organ meats I happen to be feeding at the time. I'm curious if anyone does this and how well their dog(s) do.
> 
> I took my dog to the vet today for a parasite screen. She's had lyme in the past. One vet told me she will always test positive for parasite screens because of the Lyme. They only want to be sure her "levels" are not too high or they will have to treat her and it cause some other issues. Another vet told me that this was not true. That it could be treated and eliminated and the dog will not test positive. Is it true that treatment can eliminate the disease and it be undetectable? Curious.
> 
> If there is already a thread in existence for both questions, please provide the link. Thanx.


Two threads would be better for two unrelated questions.

But I'll start with number one.

Heck yes, I do.  I use chicken parts (chicken backs, very often) for RMBs and I provide protein variety in the added muscle meat. I've never fed one meat only (except for during the intro period when I'm gauging poop results).

_"The only thing I've done as far as mixing goes is green tripe w/ whatever muscle and/or organ meats I happen to be feeding at the time."_

Where are the digestible bones? (It may be just a terminology thing. To me, "muscle meat" is boneless and "RMBs" are the digestible raw meaty bones.)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

For the second question, I found this:

http://www.dedhamvetassociates.com/downloads/pdf-handouts/Lyme_Disease.pdf

_"For most dogs once they test positive for Lyme they will always test positive. So how do we tell if they have a new infection that needs treatment? Many experts find it helpful to get an estimation of the number of Lyme organisms in the body to monitor treatment. This can be estimated with a C6 LYME QUANTITATIVE TEST. This test can be repeated 4-6 months after treatment to determine if it was successful. 

Once successfully treated some dogs will become negative for Lyme but some will not. If they stay positive on our in-house Lyme test we can use the C6 test to tell if their Lyme levels have gone up, thus indicating a new infection. This test is fairly new technology but initial reports indicate that it is very valuable in the management of Lyme disease. The doctors at Dedham Veterinary Associates recommend this test for all dogs that test positive for Lyme."_


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> Just wondering raw feeders. Do any of you ever combine or mix raw foods? For example many dog foods exhibit lamb meal w/ fish meal. Or, chicken meal w/ pork meal. Does anyone on here, that feeds raw combine? If so, what are your results? If not, what are the dangers? The only thing I've done as far as mixing goes is green tripe w/ whatever muscle and/or organ meats I happen to be feeding at the time. I'm curious if anyone does this and how well their dog(s) do.


I feed different proteins each day and also some days mixed proteins. I buy RMBs in bulk, then bag & freeze them in daily portions. Many times I'll have different protein odds & ends that by themselves don't make up a meal so I put them together. I haven't noticed any problems with my dogs on the days they get a "mixed grill".


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

where do you guys actually feed your dogs, when you feed raw?

I started feeding chicken to my dog, as a supplement to the kibble. She gets it in the bowl, in the crate, and sometimes does not eat it right away... I think she really would like to carry it around, and settle on the couch and eat it at her leisure...If I take it outside, she will eat it more quickly.

She has always been a little weird about eating big chunks of meat, I gave her a big chicken quarter when she was very young, and she carried it off in the yard and buried it, and laid down on top of it, guarding it....LOL....

She still plays with it some, and does not just wolf it down, if I take it outside, she is alot better about eating it, but sometimes I still have to tease her with it a little, or get her riled up and use it for a reward for a good aggressive barking session...then she eats it 

if cut up into small peices, she will eat it immediately...guess she is just a dainty eater...

She will crunch up and destroy large beef bones, and has no problems biting, but chicken she just is not that fond of I guess.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't mix proteins in the same meal. I think ONE time I had ONE problem with ONE dog when I did that, and although it was probably a coincidence, I just never did it again. 

Superstitious I think because I don't know why it would be a problem. 

That probably doesn't help you but that's my habit. 

Laura


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> where do you guys actually feed your dogs, when you feed raw?
> 
> I started feeding chicken to my dog, as a supplement to the kibble. She gets it in the bowl, in the crate, and sometimes does not eat it right away... I think she really would like to carry it around, and settle on the couch and eat it at her leisure...If I take it outside, she will eat it more quickly.
> 
> ...


I feed the dogs in their crates, and I don't cut anything up, but mine all eat their food right away. 

I have heard that there are some dogs who don't like to eat RMBs directly out of the fridge, some people have had success getting their dogs to eat their dinner rather than play with it, by bringing the meat up to room temperature by soaking it in warm water in the sink prior to feeding.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> I feed the dogs in their crates, and I don't cut anything up, but mine all eat their food right away.
> 
> I have heard that there are some dogs who don't like to eat RMBs directly out of the fridge, some people have had success getting their dogs to eat their dinner rather than play with it, by bringing the meat up to room temperature by soaking it in warm water in the sink prior to feeding.


thanks, she does eat the beef bones cold, will try warming the chicken up, in all fairness, this is a fairly new thing, been a kibble dog all her life. I boarded her at a kennel that fed chicken in the mornings, and was told she played with the chicken there mostly.. 

I assume people are feeding RAW in crates and kennels for the most part? or locked in a tile floored room, or outside, right? Otherwise it seems like the house might get contaminated...

The pup I had here, which was her pup, would wolf down whatever I gave him, she is just more dainty about it.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I raised a show line GSD for a friend and it took her almost an hour to eat her RMB's. Kept her busy but come on. ](*,) 
Laura


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I feed different protein types based on what' on sale. Sometimes I mix, sometimes I don't
They normally eat outside.
If the weather is bad I put a plastic sheet on the floor and feed inside. "Inside" feedings don't include green tripe or sardines!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> I raised a show line GSD for a friend and it took her almost an hour to eat her RMB's. Kept her busy but come on. ](*,)
> Laura


Could be dental problems..... 

I have a very senior rescue whose first dental exam when he came to me revealed many rotted teeth (I shuddered to think of the pain he had experienced over that period). They were pulled and he's fine, but he takes a loooong time to crunch crunch crunch his chicken backs. 

(He does it with a dreamy look on his face, like a chocolate or maybe caviar look on a human .... :lol: )

The other dogs are herded away after they hoover up their RMBs so they can't stand around him like vultures.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lori Gallo said:


> ... They normally eat outside.
> If the weather is bad I put a plastic sheet on the floor and feed inside. "Inside" feedings don't include green tripe or sardines!


Ditto to all.


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

I mix and match depending on what they've been eating and what's in the freezer. The other night it was a combo plate of goat bones, whole sardines and some boneless pork.


And most everyone eats in crates except the older girl. She eats in the kitchen.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed a mix of foods together all the time. RMB(which is chicken backs, leg Qtrs or occasionally checken necks or wings or turkey necks, pork necks), ground or cut up muscle meats (beef, trukey, pork, lamb, goat, buffalo, chicken gizzards) fish ( sodiun free sardines, canned mackeral (that has been rinsed numerous times to rid the salt), sodium free canned salmon), all kinds of organ meats(heart, liver,kidney) green tripe, assorted veggies.

Each meal consists of a base of RMBs, muscle meat, organ meat, veggies or, tripe. Then I add salmon oil & yougert & then these others are rotated thru the week: egg (a few times a week) occasionally salt free cottage cheese, fish, extra veggies.

Those are the things that I can think of right now.

They do get suppliments daily like Vit E & a couple of others depending on the dog. 

Variety is a key factor.

One dog eats in his crate & the other in the kitchen over some new paper or out on the deck or if the weather is good, The food goes from the bowl into their mouths & rarely hits the ground. They don't want to loose a drop. 

I've been been feeding raw for almost 9 years. Will NEVER feed kibble to another dog I own.

I purchase most of my raw food from a restraunt wholesale supplier. I can feed my 2 GSDs for less then most people pay for 3 months of kibble.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anne Jones said:


> I purchase most of my raw food from a restraunt wholesale supplier. *I can feed my 2 GSDs for less then most people pay for 3 months of kibble*.


feed them for how long? just curious...3 months?

thanks for the post, by the way..


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Two threads would be better for two unrelated questions.
> 
> But I'll start with number one.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Connie. I appreciate ur comments. I was only referring to the mixing of different protien sources (i.e. chicken w/ pork or beef, lamb w/ beef or venison, etc.). While my dogs are given RMB's I didn't feel the need to point that out since I was asking about mixing in general. I appreciate the input everyone has given and I will now give it a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> For the second question, I found this:
> 
> http://www.dedhamvetassociates.com/downloads/pdf-handouts/Lyme_Disease.pdf
> 
> ...


Again, thank you for this link regarding Lyme. Much appreciated. I will try and remember in the future to separate the two topics into two different posts. Salud!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> Thanks Connie. I appreciate ur comments. I was only referring to the mixing of different protien sources (i.e. chicken w/ pork or beef, lamb w/ beef or venison, etc.). While my dogs are given RMB's I didn't feel the need to point that out since I was asking about mixing in general. I appreciate the input everyone has given and I will now give it a shot and see how it goes.



Gotcha. 


(I almost always ask if I don't see digestible bones, just in case.  )


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> feed them for how long? just curious...3 months?
> 
> thanks for the post, by the way..



Joby...it costs me $100 to feed my dogs for 3 1/2 months including suppliments. It costs me about $1- $1.15 a day (including suppliments) to feed 2 GSDs, depending on how much of a higher priced food I feed that month. Lamb & pork being the most costly & fed on a rotation of several times a week depending on the prices when I purchase that food run. I usually go to my suppier every 3-3 1/2 months & purchase 200+ lbs of food at each food run.

I also add some bit of fruit: usually a few blueberries, piece of banana a couple of strawberries here & there during the week. Not too much sugar as it is cancer promoting. Youget is also sugar free with 5 probiotics in it.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I think it's fine to mix it if they've already had it before, but if you have trying a new type of meat or even a different cut, it would probably be wise to only feed that by itself until your dog has proven they do okay with it. Otherwise, you don't know if the duck you are trying that you mixed in with the chicken was the culprit or a contaminated batch of chicken that caused the ketchup bottle squirts. ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anne Jones said:


> Joby...it costs me $100 to feed my dogs for 3 1/2 months including suppliments. It costs me about $1- $1.15 a day (including suppliments) to feed 2 GSDs, depending on how much of a higher priced food I feed that month. Lamb & pork being the most costly & fed on a rotation of several times a week depending on the prices when I purchase that food run. I usually go to my suppier every 3-3 1/2 months & purchase 200+ lbs of food at each food run.
> 
> I also add some bit of fruit: usually a few blueberries, piece of banana a couple of strawberries here & there during the week. Not too much sugar as it is cancer promoting. Youget is also sugar free with 5 probiotics in it.


thanks for the reply...I am looking into it, on a budget here.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Speaking of which, I just found a spot where I can get a 60lb. box of raw food for $30 bucks! I'm going to go check it out towards the end of the month to see what they've got. That is outstanding! Hopefully its good! Thanks Chris Daleo!!!


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

I mix protein sources every day- whole chickens (50%) and red meat (50%) - mostly various cuts of grass fed organic beef since I get the beef for free from my in-laws' farm. My husband wheezes when I toss ribeye roasts to the dogs but we always have more beef than we can possibly eat. I used to feed lamb and goat but my supplier recently doubled his prices so I need to think more about an affordable third protein source. I also feed whole mackerel every Friday. I used to cut up my own beef organs but I got tired of how time consuming it was so now I get a custom beef organ blend made by the small, local raw food supplier who also makes my ground veggie mix. I supplement with a few things incuding kelp and a fish oil (it varies). 

My two year old female GSD despises raw food but I since I can feed raw more cheaply than kibble and I really like knowing exactly where their food comes from, she's stuck (she has no health or dental issues - she's just a really, really lazy eater). If she doesn't eat in ten minutes then the food is returned to the fridge to reappear at the next meal. My young male GSD eats everything like it's his last second on this earth.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Laura Briggs said:


> I mix protein sources every day- whole chickens (50%) and red meat (50%) - mostly various cuts of grass fed organic beef since I get the beef for free from my in-laws' farm. My husband wheezes when I toss ribeye roasts to the dogs but we always have more beef than we can possibly eat. I used to feed lamb and goat but my supplier recently doubled his prices so I need to think more about an affordable third protein source. I also feed whole mackerel every Friday. I used to cut up my own beef organs but I got tired of how time consuming it was so now I get a custom beef organ blend made by the small, local raw food supplier who also makes my ground veggie mix. I supplement with a few things incuding kelp and a fish oil (it varies).
> 
> My two year old female GSD despises raw food but I since I can feed raw more cheaply than kibble and I really like knowing exactly where their food comes from, she's stuck (she has no health or dental issues - she's just a really, really lazy eater). If she doesn't eat in ten minutes then the food is returned to the fridge to reappear at the next meal. My young male GSD eats everything like it's his last second on this earth.


 
When you say whole chicken, do you mean "chicken frames" or a whole "roaster" style chicken?

Thanks, Kerry


----------



## Laura Briggs (Jan 11, 2011)

"When you say whole chicken, do you mean "chicken frames" or a whole "roaster" style chicken?"

Small, whole chickens (free-range, no growth hormone) that I cut in half with a cleaver. I buy from a small chicken farmer who gives me a discounted price for ordering 50 lbs regularly. I aim to feed around 15% bone daily.


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Been feeding raw for 18 years...I mix proteins all the time...never have an issue . For RMB I buy cheap rag rugs from Target and teach them to eat on those...coupla feedings and I can pick them up and toss them in the washer ..keeps the house clean and sanitary ..I hate washing the floors.

If you dog is picking up and burying food its too well fed. Skip a meal or two...you will see a difference in the speed.


----------

